# Heimo Reckmann or Lothar



## hendy (Apr 5, 2005)

I am after info on the German coaster Lother,I have found a link on a German enthusiasts site that says a vessel of this name used to be called Heimo Reckmann built in 1951. Can anyone help me further please?
That little ship holds fond memories for me & I would really love to get a photo of her.
Cheers K (Wave)


----------



## reck (Jan 16, 2007)

I think you might be talkikng about a ship that originally was owned and built by my grandfather and named after my dad Heimo Reckmann. I have tons of pictures, and would like to talk to you about it. 

Steve Reckmann


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Built in Rendsburg in 1951 as HEIMO RECKMANN,renamed in 1966 as LOTHAR, renamed in 1976 MILOS I,renamed in 1978 as SERIFOS.
Looking forward to see some piccies from Steve, as he said he has "loads" of piccies from her?(?HUH)


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Built in Rendsburg in 1951 as HEIMO RECKMANN,renamed in 1966 as LOTHAR, renamed in 1976 MILOS I,renamed in 1978 as SERIFOS.
> Looking forward to see some piccies from Steve, as he said he has "loads" of piccies from her?(?HUH)



I'll second the motion 
Ich schliesse mich dem Wunsche an


----------



## reck (Jan 16, 2007)

I will dig out the pics, scan and post them this weekend. I also have pics of the Eric Reckmann (uncle) and Margarethe Reckmann (grandmother). It is very exciting to see these posts. Thanks for all the name change info, good stuff!

Steve(Thumb)


----------



## Manfred Faude (Aug 30, 2005)

Her dimensions: LOA: 63,51m; B:10,39m; D:4,15m.
Powered by Krupp diesel engine 1120 hp for 12,5 kn.
Regards
Manfred


----------



## reck (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry I took so long, lets see if this works.


----------



## reck (Jan 16, 2007)

Before the launch


----------



## reck (Jan 16, 2007)

A few more


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Elegant little freighter for 51, about 1700 tdw?
and thanks for the pictures, reck


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Steve,
Indeed fine shots of the HEIMO, looking forward to see other piccies of the RECKMANN's,thanks for sharing.(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Heimo Reckmann*

Reck,
What is the purpose of the vertical white marks on the band around the hull above the boot topping?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Bearsie said:


> Elegant little freighter for 51, about 1700 tdw?
> and thanks for the pictures, reck


GT:776
DWT:1220
LOA x B x D: 228'9" x 34'1" x 13'6"
Wharf:Werft Nobiskrug-Rendsburg
Eng:4SA 8Cy.385x585 Mach.Kiel A.G.
Call/Flag Sign : DHPM


----------



## downhill (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Reck........they have brought back a couple of old memories.

Around 66/67 we (my parents & me, aged 8 or 9 ) were driving through Europe ( Ostend to Copenhagen & back ) & late one night we were struggling to find a hotel room. It was somewhere in Denmark.
My parents last try was a big hotel in the cente of town but still no luck, however the Lothar's Captain was drinking in the hotel & when he heard my parents getting turned down at reception & the fact that they had a young child ( Me! ) asleep in the car he offered the hospitality of the ship.
I spent the night aboard Lothar, my Mother & I asleep in the Captains Cabin, as my Father & the skipper had a late night with a bottle in his day cabin!

Then a while later, the Lothar ran aground in the River Severn whilst heading up to Sharpness. It was the pilots fault I must add!
We lived near Bristol so made contact with the ship & I remember my parents bringing the skipper to our house for a meal & some hospitality.
He was heart-broken that his ship had been run aground.
I remember him in tears in our lounge.

Thankfully she was refloated & after inspection was allowed to sail on.

That little ship made a big impression on a young lad!

Thanks again.

Hendy.


----------

